# Phrags in NYC



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2020)

Phrag Susan Kulhavi and Phrag Bubblegum


----------



## KateL (Apr 11, 2020)

I love little pink Phrags . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2020)

Great growing Eric. You know I love these pale beauties.


----------



## xiphius (Apr 15, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2020)

Cute.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2020)

Update


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 1, 2020)

Great turnout!


----------



## abax (May 1, 2020)

If you ever divide...well, you know the rest.


----------



## Paphluvr (May 2, 2020)

Eric, in the original post photos there appears to be three different flowers. Are the first two both Phrag Susan Kulhavi and the third Phrag. Bubblegum? I do like the Bubblegum.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2020)

Yes, th4e Susan Kulhavi at different stages. It is sequential so it's gotten another bloom.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 9, 2020)

Very nice pastel one Eric! I love them both!


----------



## Cheoah (May 9, 2020)

Very nice. Thanks NYE


----------

